# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Utetheisa pulchella o Nomeolvides.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros esto de la entomología me está dando unas satisfacciones que yo no me esperaba, en este caso os presento una bonita polilla llamada Utetheisa pulchella  (Nomeolvides), es un lepidóptero nocturno, estas fotografías están realizada al amanecer  junto a una farola donde había sido atraída durante la noche en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.







 ¡ Ah ! esta coloración tan bonita tiene la misión de advertir a posible depredadores de su toxicidad pues en su cuerpo e acumulan compuestos tóxicos como los alcaloides.

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

